# locks changed today at lee kay



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

You will need a new key to get into (and out of) the Lee Kay dog training grounds. 

They are $10.

The Lee Kay Center, where you buy the key, will be closed tomorrow (July 4).


----------

